# 2.1 Speakers for my LCD TV Required...Budget about 2500/-



## Ronnie11 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys, i am looking for a 2.1 speaker set for my lcd tv....the budget is about 2500/-...basically for music and movies...some of the shortlisted ones were..

F&D A333U 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - F&D: Flipkart.com

Sony SRS - D5 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Sony: Flipkart.com

So between F&D and sony D5 Speakers..which is the better option

if you guys have any more options...pls help

bump..help pls..urgent..need to order soon

pls help..need to order ASAP


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 2, 2013)

bump bump bump...pls help..desperate for one


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 2, 2013)

IMO Get Sony SRS D5 2.1


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

^ +1
sony has got 40W RMS which no other speakers in this price range have

but for movies why don't you go for 5.1? it will be future-proof


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> ^ +1
> sony has got 40W RMS which no other speakers in this price range have
> 
> but for movies why don't you go for 5.1? it will be future-proof



thanks a lot...do plan on getting 5.1 system in future...going for a 2.1 system as this will be connected to the lcd and not to any blu ray player,there is no 5.1 support for now with me...this is a short term solution..hence the small budget...will buy a 5.1 system in the coming months...



shreymittal said:


> IMO Get Sony SRS D5 2.1



Thanks a lot...truly appreciate it... 

ahh damn just when i was about to order...it goes out of stock  ....what about the F&D A33U model..has about 42W output...is it any good??Are there any other brands in this price range


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

Check this  *www.ebay.in/itm/Sony-PC-Speaker-SR...Webcams_Multimedia&hash=item2ec742210a&_uhb=1
Or wait for flipkart to restock them or get locally


----------



## sandynator (Apr 3, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> if you guys have any more options...pls help
> 
> bump..help pls..urgent..need to order soon
> 
> pls help..need to order ASAP



You can check this out as well. 
Edifier P3080M 2.1 Speakers with USB/Mic Input Karaoke Price in India, Best Edifier P3080M 2.1 Speakers with USB/Mic Input Karaoke Reviews Online - Infibeam.com

Will have to extend budget but try to get it in local market.
For music its definitely better than both the models mentioned.

Also check this
Edifier P3060 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Edifier: Flipkart.com
Check youtube video just to get an idea


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2013)

sandynator said:


> You can check this out as well.
> Edifier P3080M 2.1 Speakers with USB/Mic Input Karaoke Price in India, Best Edifier P3080M 2.1 Speakers with USB/Mic Input Karaoke Reviews Online - Infibeam.com
> 
> Will have to extend budget but try to get it in local market.
> ...



Heard a lot about Edifiers....the specs seem decent but the output is comparably less than the sony or thr F&D...will consider Edifier for the computer though..since i am still looking for my mx5021 replacement...



shreymittal said:


> Check this  *www.ebay.in/itm/Sony-PC-Speaker-SR...Webcams_Multimedia&hash=item2ec742210a&_uhb=1
> Or wait for flipkart to restock them or get locally



I am hoping that FK restocks it soon...more convenient to order from them...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ Then try to get it from other shop or try locally from Sony Showroom itself. They will stock it based on request.

This one is kickass, only 36RMS but good sound quality. I have a 2.1 speaker from the same vendor and it is excellent. Still working good after 3 years.

36W one : FMS-4029

40W one : FMS-3065

My review on this brand : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/112820-farassoo-fms-4080-speaker-review.html


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Then try to get it from other shop or try locally from Sony Showroom itself. They will stock it based on request.
> 
> This one is kickass, only 36RMS but good sound quality. I have a 2.1 speaker from the same vendor and it is excellent. Still working good after 3 years.
> 
> ...



This is the first time i am hearing about this brand...saw your review,seems impressive...where could i get these in india??How much do they cost?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

No idea. I purchased from Chennai when i was working there. It's in Mount Road. You can search it online, cause i don't have any idea about it's Mumbai dealers. I bought that speaker for around ~1.3k, so the price will not be on higher side.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> No idea. I purchased from Chennai when i was working there. It's in Mount Road. You can search it online, cause i don't have any idea about it's Mumbai dealers. I bought that speaker for around ~1.3k, so the price will not be on higher side.



1.3K??!!!   
wtf..u serious...wow..thats an impressive price for this set of speakers...damn will keep looking now...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

^^ 

I was working for some company which also handles h/w items and i got it from my company only. They reduced 100 bucks for me 

I checked around 4-5 speakers and find that, FMS-4080 have good bass and clear sound quality. I compared the king-of-that-time Altec Lansing BSR one, Sony one, Creative SBS etc and shocked to find the bass/quality is good in FMS compared to those speakers. The design is also unique and sexy. 

Hope you will find it in mumbai. Otherwise contact the dealer in Chennai, he will ship it to you, i guess.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2013)

Flipkart is acting crazy today...earlier it shows available & delivery in 8-9 days...then after an hour shows in stock & delivery in 2-3 days..wtf is going on...my order is still processing..this is the first time i am seeing FK take so long to process things...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Flipkart is acting crazy today...earlier it shows available & delivery in 8-9 days...then after an hour shows in stock & delivery in 2-3 days..wtf is going on...my order is still processing..this is the first time i am seeing FK take so long to process things...



Pagla gaye hai fk wale unhe abhi tak lag rha ki 1st april chal rha hai.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 4, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Pagla gaye hai fk wale unhe abhi tak lag rha ki 1st april chal rha hai.



BWAHAHAHAHA... 

Its back to delivery in 8-9 days...damn this sucks


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2013)

sry for bumping my thread again..had a small query...how do i connect the speakers to my tv...should i use the rca to 3.5mm connector or directly connect the 3.5mm jack to the tv?

another prob is with FK..since they made the update to their site...the speaker i ordered now says no price no seller...but in my order list, it says still processing in green..even the customer care is clueless and asked me to call on monday...wtf is this...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> sry for bumping my thread again..had a small query...how do i connect the speakers to my tv...should i use the rca to 3.5mm connector or directly connect the 3.5mm jack to the tv?
> 
> another prob is with FK..since they made the update to their site...the speaker i ordered now says no price no seller...but in my order list, it says still processing in green..even the customer care is clueless and asked me to call on monday...wtf is this...



Fu(k Them/cancel your order and order it from ebay


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Fu(k Them/cancel your order and order it from ebay



erm that complicates things further...i had ordered a sandisk microsd for 330 which was delivered today...if i cancel,then i may have to pay shipping charges...also ebay too doesn't seem to have any...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm that complicates things further...i had ordered a sandisk microsd for 330 which was delivered today...if i cancel,then i may have to pay shipping charges...also ebay too doesn't seem to have any...



That's bad but your speakers are still in process so u can cancel your order and can't u get them locally and u will save some cash too. Nope u don't have too pay any shipping charges untill u get the product at your doorstep


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> That's bad but your speakers are still in process so u can cancel your order and can't u get them locally and u will save some cash too. Nope u don't have too pay any shipping charges untill u get the product at your doorstep



Tried looking for it locally here esp the sony speakers..aside from the usual croma and the reliance digi store, i could not locate these speakers anywhere...
Also could u help me with the second query about the rca to 3.5mm connector pls?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 5, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Tried looking for it locally here esp the sony speakers..aside from the usual croma and the reliance digi store, i could not locate these speakers anywhere...
> Also could u help me with the second query about the rca to 3.5mm connector pls?



You can get that cable from eBay or any local Shop, and some are of poor quality, you should check them before you buy, as I bought 3 cables and all had loose connections, only one channel working, crackles etc...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Tried looking for it locally here esp the sony speakers..aside from the usual croma and the reliance digi store, i could not locate these speakers anywhere...
> Also could u help me with the second query about the rca to 3.5mm connector pls?



So you found them in Reliance digi and croma 
For your second query
check this i googled about that
 *www.ehow.com/how_6687439_connect-2_1-speakers-tv.html


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> You can get that cable from eBay or any local Shop, and some are of poor quality, you should check them before you buy, as I bought 3 cables and all had loose connections, only one channel working, crackles etc...



Any particular brand you guys recommend...



shreymittal said:


> So you found them in Reliance digi and croma
> For your second query
> check this i googled about that
> *www.ehow.com/how_6687439_connect-2_1-speakers-tv.html


i did see sony srs d5 in croma some time back...but it was close to 3000 or so...they dont seem to have it anymore...this product is really short on supply...don't know y...

are these the right accessories...if so...could u guys tell me which one to pick??

*www.flipkart.com/tvs-audio-video-players/tv-video/tv-video-accessories/pr?sid=ckf,see,ul5&q=rca+3.5+cable&otracker=from-multi&ref=dc00275d-eaf3-4b6f-bd21-e46ba604fe05&query=rca%2035%20cable&allLinkPos=link

*www.flipkart.com/tvs-audio-video-players/audio-players/pr?sid=ckf,ore&q=rca+3.5+cable&otracker=from-multi&ref=dc00275d-eaf3-4b6f-bd21-e46ba604fe05&query=rca%2035%20cable&allLinkPos=link

pardon me for my noobness but this rca 3.5 got me thinking...so the rca cables will go at the back of the set top box and the 3.5mm jack to the music system...so now how do i expect audio to come when i connect a pen drive to my tv or so...do i have to then connect the 3.5mm jack to the tv & the speaker?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

Would have suggested you Belkin but it is Out of Stock try anyother site


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Would have suggested you Belkin but it is Out of Stock try anyother site



i could always pick that up from croma...will the belkin one work??also help me out with the second query...



> pardon me for my noobness but this rca 3.5 got me thinking...so the rca cables will go at the back of the set top box and the 3.5mm jack to the music system...so now how do i expect audio to come when i connect a pen drive to my tv or so...do i have to then connect the 3.5mm jack to the tv & the speaker?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> pardon me for my noobness but this rca 3.5 got me thinking...so the rca cables will go at the back of the set top box and the 3.5mm jack to the music system...so now how do i expect audio to come when i connect a pen drive to my tv or so...do i have to then connect the 3.5mm jack to the tv & the speaker?



No bro RCA. Cable will go at the back of your LCD and will be connected to your speakers
About set top box it will be connected via audio and video cables to your LCD


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> No bro RCA. Cable will go at the back of your LCD and will be connected to your speakers
> About set top box it will be connected via audio and video cables to your LCD



hmm so let me get this right...you are saying that the set top box connection to lcd will remain intact & the speaker 3.5mm jack to rca will use the second set of rca connections on my tv?If thats the case,could i rather use the 3.5mm jack which is there on the tv itself?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> hmm so let me get this right...you are saying that the set top box connection to lcd will remain intact & the speaker 3.5mm jack to rca will use the second set of rca connections on my tv?If thats the case,could i rather use the 3.5mm jack which is there on the tv itself?



Yes if 3.5mm jack is there on your tv then no need of RCA cable


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 6, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Yes if 3.5mm jack is there on your tv then no need of RCA cable



 lcd/led tv's have 3.5mm jack to receive audio from laptop/desktop when video is connected via a VGA cable,
Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 6, 2013)

Give me link of your tv model or manual, will give you a detailed diagram


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Give me link of your tv model or manual, will give you a detailed diagram


wow..thank you thank you...

LG LD460
LG 42LD460 Support: Find Manuals & Warranty Info | LG India

i will be damned...FK finally started shipping my speakers...

if u want,i could take a pic of that 3.5mm slot at the side of the tv..


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Untitled_zps5b4ebd3e.png

*Your Speakers 3.5mm jack can go into H/F(11) and it will work
correct me if i am wrong*


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 7, 2013)

i connected few 3.5mm earphones,worked but output in earphones were affected...so will the 3.5mm jack from speaker to tv affect the output?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 7, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> i connected few 3.5mm earphones,worked but output in earphones were affected...so will the 3.5mm jack from speaker to tv affect the output?



Let your speaker's arrive then try again. It should work properly because they are having external power source.


----------

